
At SoftBank’s Jewel in India: ‘Toxic’ Culture and Troubling Incidents - KKKKkkkk1
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/02/technology/oyo-softbank-india.html
======
jelliclesfarm
this is an indian problem. not a softbank issue.

having said that, businesses must change. capitalism must change. the future
is not business as usual ..global and across shores, but small compact city
state economies. the future is sustainable city-states.

the sooner governments and businesses and investors realise this, the less
painful the transition will be..because the world is literally burning and
climate change is a reality and banning plastic straws wont make life on earth
better.

